# When to add honey super



## Molloyjp (May 3, 2017)

I have two new hives from packages in double deeps with the top deeps filled 70%. One seems to be making alot of honey. Should I add a honey super?


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

You certainly don't want them to back-fill what you've designated for brood, thus casting a swarm. Put on a honey super.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Add now. Sometimes I add 2 if I think they're on a roll.


----------

